# Tumblrs and Twitters



## kyeugh (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have any?  My tumblr is here and my Twitter is here.


----------



## kyeugh (Mar 15, 2013)

Speaking of the two combined... does anyone know how to stop letting tumblr tweet EVERY DARN POST I MAKE


----------



## Spoon (Mar 15, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> I have a twitter list of tcodders, if anyone wants to use it! (or tell me they want to be removed from it :P)


Add me if you don't mind! It's @spoonishfork there.

(Don't have a tumblr anymore. Wasn't really my thing to be honest.)


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 15, 2013)

i have both: twitter and tumblr, although my tumblr is MOSTLY a glee blog so i would. be warned if you're going to follow me (tumblr saviour is your best buddy i guess, haha)


----------



## Zexion (Mar 16, 2013)

Photo Finish said:


> I have a twitter list of tcodders, if anyone wants to use it! (or tell me they want to be removed from it :P)


can ya add me as well? @onetrackmind199

---

i have a tumblr, but there is nothing on it! maybe i should get back into it, but i don't know what i'd post.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Mar 17, 2013)

Here's my Tumblr. Beware, a large portion of it's Homestuck.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 17, 2013)

tumblr here! Homestuck, Nintendo, other gaming, Game Center CX, various animes and weird funny things.



Mozankairu said:


> Speaking of the two combined... does anyone know how to stop letting tumblr tweet EVERY DARN POST I MAKE


I think you change that in settings? Go under the twitter settings and check "Do not send to Twitter".


----------



## Autumn (Mar 20, 2013)

my tumblr - lots of social activism stuff (i make a distinction between social activism and the depths of tumblr's ridiculous brand of "social justice"), cute gifs, the occasional fandom post, and sometimes classical music.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 20, 2013)

my tumblr is here. almost completely fandom stuff. (specifically doctor who, sherlock, supernatural, pokemon etc)


----------



## Silver (Mar 21, 2013)

This is mine... I shall welcome followers for everything xD


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 21, 2013)

My Tumblr is progrocknerd. I mostly just reblog fandom things or other interesting things I find.


----------

